# help me! i need a new scent



## Karlie (Dec 17, 2008)

So , i've made a decision to make some very big changes in my life. and i want a new scent to go with it, although i  do very much so love my Channel chance. i cant help but notice ever time i go some where i smell it. so im looking for something new...  please help im open to every thing!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 17, 2008)

I just bought a new 'winter time' perfume for myself. I ended up getting Guess by Marciano. I love love LOVE it! Its more earthy than what I normally wear, so I thought it was a good change for the season


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 17, 2008)

My new love is Armani Diamonds


----------



## florabundance (Dec 17, 2008)

If you're into Chanel fragrances, then i'd definitely recommend either 
- Issey Miyake, L'eau D'Issey Femme
or
- Jean Paul Gaultier, Classique.
They're both statement fragrances, but a little more romantic as opposed to rich...if that makes sense lol. Smell them and let me know what u think


----------



## jalisha (Dec 29, 2008)

i used to wear ralph lauren, i forgot what it was called, but the cap was blue with a clear glass circular bottle.

it was great until i ran out.

now i'm switching to L.A.M.B
i love that scent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and next, i'll try miss cherie by dior


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 29, 2008)

Give Estee Lauder Pleasures a try.  Or, try DKNY Be Delicious.  I get compliments everytime I wear either of them.


----------



## spendtoomuch (Dec 29, 2008)

I love Lacoste pour femme.


----------



## enajee (Dec 30, 2008)

feerie- van cleef & arpel love it!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, do try Estee Lauder Pleasures once .. You might love it


----------



## COBI (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enajee* 

 
_feerie- van cleef & arpel love it!_

 
This is my current favorite, too.  The smaller bottle is $110, but the scent lasts all day.


----------

